# When do Hurthle cells mean surgery is necessary?



## sjde

I am scheduled for a complete TT. The FNA found Hurthle cells and I was told they can't know if it's benign or malignant without removing it. I was also told these cells are common in people with Hashimoto's, which I have. So how come some with these cells get a recommendation for surgery and others not?

Sue


----------



## chloe

Sue,

I am not a doctor, but I have a hurthle cell lesion on the right side of my thyroid.I have been told surgery is necessary for the same reason. They cannot tell if a hurthle cell lesion in benign or malignant without surgery. My surgery is scheduled for Nov. 22, but I am scheduled for a right lobectomy ( removal of right lobe). My surgeon says they won't remove the whole thyroid unless the right lesion proves to be malignant.

I hope that helps. I am not a cdoctor, just shaing my similar diagnosis.

-chloe


----------



## Andros

sjde said:


> I am scheduled for a complete TT. The FNA found Hurthle cells and I was told they can't know if it's benign or malignant without removing it. I was also told these cells are common in people with Hashimoto's, which I have. So how come some with these cells get a recommendation for surgery and others not?
> 
> Sue


Sue; there are Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashimoto's and there are Hurthle cells indigenous to cancer. I would suspect you have the latter.

You can Google this.


----------



## cj4everyoung

I know, strange, but there are some red flags. My 2 biopsies over the past year and half all said "hurthel cells and follicular" solid nodule, solo and consistant with Hashimoto's. Well nothing was ever mentioned about "blood flow" in those reports until now? So, is this a new nodule or the same one turning into cancer? I don't know? For me, this new Dr ENT even suggests surgery I'm going for it! The fact too, being on thyroid meds this long and it not going away sends me another flag? I've heard from other people who have had these cells have the surgerry and it comes back benign. 
But, is it similar to a colon polyp?????????? they snip them off quick and I also had one of those. So are our nodules with these strange cells eventually going the cancer route like those colon polyps?


----------



## Andros

cj4everyoung said:


> I know, strange, but there are some red flags. My 2 biopsies over the past year and half all said "hurthel cells and follicular" solid nodule, solo and consistant with Hashimoto's. Well nothing was ever mentioned about "blood flow" in those reports until now? So, is this a new nodule or the same one turning into cancer? I don't know? For me, this new Dr ENT even suggests surgery I'm going for it! The fact too, being on thyroid meds this long and it not going away sends me another flag? I've heard from other people who have had these cells have the surgerry and it comes back benign.
> But, is it similar to a colon polyp?????????? they snip them off quick and I also had one of those. So are our nodules with these strange cells eventually going the cancer route like those colon polyps?


Pay attention to "red flags!" Nobody knows your body better than you do and we need to learn to listen to our instincts in "all" things.

"Women Who Run With Wolves", by Estes, Phd., MD


----------

